# Threads



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

What are these thread like things on the plants?
View attachment 176989

View attachment 176990


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not an expert but they could definitely be rooting.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

^^^ what he said. You can cut the plant below that and replant it. Most stemmed plants if not all, no expert, can be cut and replanted and roots will grow. I had that exact plant and had the same thing growing. Pretty sure they're roots. Id trim and replant especially if you want heavier cover. Nothn to worry about though.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

its rooting, you can cut them at the root and re plant.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok I will cut and replant. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you can also just cut the roots off and leave them planted. No harm there


----------

